
Open source neural network chess engine Leela defeats Stockfish in TCEC 17 - Moodles
https://chess24.com/en/watch/live-tournaments/tcec-season-17-superfinal-2020/1/1/96
======
Zebfross
Some really incredible games from Leela. Beat Stockfish with white AND black
pieces in the French defense. She usually won by strategic material sacrifices
making the games a real treat to watch.

